# Lipochromis sp. "Matumbi Hunter"



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm looking for some information/experiences with this fish. I'm thinking I might like to do a 3 or 4' setup for these fish. I haven't kept Vics for a couple years now, so I'm a bit out of touch with what's popular and available. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Danke!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi H.sp"matumbi hunter" is a paedophageous species(it preys upon cichlids embryos) it lives in school at the exposed aeras of matumbi island , it's the only place where this species is reported. Middly agressive but with a very interresting behavior when it hunts. It can conume any kind of food yu may found in the hobby.
xris


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks! Sounds like they'll be easy to keep. Like most Vics I'll assume this one isn't too common, but I'll keep an eye out. I figure I should start with 10-20 fish?

Also, the pictures of your fish are fantastic. I really like the look of your Haplochromis thereuterion, a really interesting looking fish.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

thanks, perhaps some will be available in the American continent  
xris


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll keep an eye out for them. I guess I can take a look around next time I'm in the Netherlands and Germany too. :thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu'll have better chances in Germany as this species is relatively common in the victorian's german hobbyists  if yu know the pet shop verduyn cichlids, try them. they have sometimes very interresting victorians cichlids.  or take contact with haplochromis association members in belgium wich is not so far from netherlands, they have the both species.  
xris


----------

